# StreetCop 101: The Seminar



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

StreetCop 101: The Seminar
Presented by: SRR Traffic Safety Consulting and Springfield Technical Community College Police Department

Location:

Building 2
1 Armory Square
Springfield, MA 01102

Tuesday, August 23, 2005

If you attend this course with the expectation that it will be an introductory level seminar, you will be sadly disappointed. If you attend this course thinking you know nearly everything there is to know about law enforcement because you've been on the job for over 10 years and you won't get anything out of it, you will be sadly disappointed again. If you attend this course because you are an open-minded law enforcement professional, whether it's a police officer, correctional officer, probation officer, parole office or whatever, who believes that you can be better than what you are, you will leave this course being just that. You will also leave this course learning techniques that may just save your life. It's up to you! In this 1-day course, attendees will learn the following and much, much more!

·	Advanced Plainclothes Tactics for Catching Criminals 
·	Recognizing a "Man with a Gun" and other Armed Suspects 
·	What Cop Killers Say About Cops They've Killed 
·	Spotting a Stolen Car, a Car Thief, a Burglar, a Robber 
·	Detecting a Robbery before it Happens 
·	Using the Criminal Profiling System* (Identifying Crimes &
Criminals) 
·	Identifying Street Gangs (The Gang ID System) 
·	How to Identify a Drug Transaction and Drug Couriers 
·	Hidden Compartments, Stashes and other Drug Hiding Spots 
·	Best Methods for Searching a Vehicle During a Car Stop

Instructor: Det. Sgt. Lou Savelli, NYPD, retired in 2004 as one of the most decorated officers in NYPD history. He was the Detective Squad Commander of the Terrorism Interdiction Unit (TIU) which was formed on 9/11/01. Its mission: investigate the attacks on the World Trade Center and seek out Al Qaeda sleeper cells operating in the United States. Prior to the TIU, Sgt. Savelli was the Detective Squad Commander of the Gang Division Major Case Squad. This unit was created from the NYPD's first Citywide Anti-Gang Enforcement (CAGE) Unit. The CAGE Unit was created by Sgt. Savelli in 1996 and because of its success; it was recognized as the Most Effective Gang Unit in the United States. Sgt. Savelli was twice awarded Supervisor of the Year out of 10,000 supervisors of all ranks and named one of NYPD's Top 10 Most Effective Leaders. As a Detective, he was a member of the New York Drug Enforcement Task Force where he specialized in money laundering cartels and international drug trafficking organizations such as the Cali Columbian Drug Cartel. In fact, he and his drug unit made the Largest Cash Seizure in World History to date: $20 million dollars. In addition, he is co-founder and current first vice-president of the East Coast Gang Investigators Association. This is no ordinary instructor and no typical 101 course! Course Fee: $129.00 per person A Law Enforcement ID SHALL be Required for Entry into this Seminar

For more information and to register online go to http://srrtraining.com/StreetCop.htm or contact: Chief Reggie Redfern (Ret.)

SRR Traffic Safety Consulting, 
198 East Street, Easthampton, MA 01027
413-527-6072 [email protected]

Officer Manny Garcia, STCC Police Department 413-478-4883 
[email protected]


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Additional date added.....

SRR Traffic Safety Consulting
198 East Street
Easthampton, MA 01027
413-527-6072
[email protected]

StreetCop 101: The Seminar

Monday, August 22, 2005 Barnstable, MA

Tuesday, August 23, 2005 Springfield, MA

Don't let the name StreetCop 101 fool you. To most people, a 101 course means an introductory course to a particular subject. If anything, let this course introduce you to information, tactics, and insights, only an experienced highly effective street cop knows. You will learn skills that will make you a better cop, deputy, correctional officer, probation officer or parole officer and may just save your life. At the end of our shifts, we all just want to go home to our loved ones. Let this course be the catalyst to reach that goal!

This course is not about theory, it's about reality and it's about what individual officers can do to make themselves better law enforcement officers. It is designed for the veteran officer to take his/her experience and bring it to a higher level.

Advanced Plainclothes Tactics for Catching Criminals 
Recognizing a "Man with a Gun" and other Armed Suspects 
What Cop Killers Say About Cops They've Killed 
Spotting a Stolen Car, a Car Thief, a Burglar, a Robber 
Detecting a Robbery before it Happens 
Using the Criminal Profiling System™ (Identifying Crimes & Criminals) 
Identifying Street Gangs (The Gang ID System) 
How to Identify a Drug Transaction and Drug Couriers 
Hidden Compartments, Stashes and other Drug Hiding Spots 
Best Methods for Searching a Vehicle During a Car Stop 
This instructor, Det Sgt. Lou Savelli, NYPD, retired in 2004 as one of the most decorated law enforcement officers in the department's history. As the recipient of over 100 medals for Bravery and Meritorious Service, Sgt. Savelli will share not only what will keep you alive, but what will make you a better law enforcement officer as well.

To learn more about this course, and to register on-line, go to http://srrtraining.com/StreetCop.htm

Due to the nature of this course,

A Law Enforcement ID shall be REQUIRED FOR ENTRY to Seminar

Chief Reggie Redfern (Ret.)
President/CEO


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> Instructor: Det. Sgt. Lou Savelli, NYPD, retired in 2004 as one of the most decorated officers in NYPD history. He was the Detective Squad Commander of the Terrorism Interdiction Unit (TIU) which was formed on 9/11/01. Its mission: investigate the attacks on the World Trade Center and seek out Al Qaeda sleeper cells operating in the United States. Prior to the TIU, Sgt. Savelli was the Detective Squad Commander of the Gang Division Major Case Squad. This unit was created from the NYPD's first Citywide Anti-Gang Enforcement (CAGE) Unit. The CAGE Unit was created by Sgt. Savelli in 1996 and because of its success; it was recognized as the Most Effective Gang Unit in the United States. Sgt. Savelli was twice awarded Supervisor of the Year out of 10,000 supervisors of all ranks and named one of NYPD's Top 10 Most Effective Leaders. As a Detective, he was a member of the New York Drug Enforcement Task Force where he specialized in money laundering cartels and international drug trafficking organizations such as the Cali Columbian Drug Cartel. In fact, he and his drug unit made the Largest Cash Seizure in World History to date: $20 million dollars. In addition, he is co-founder and current first vice-president of the East Coast Gang Investigators Association. This is no ordinary instructor and no typical 101 course!


I attended this training today in Barnstable, Sgt. Savelli put on a very informative class. His experience shows in his presentation. It was a class focused on keeping you safe as well as tips, tricks and strategies on catching the bad guys. It was a nice change from the usual politically correct bs training that is out there.

I have always been told that if learn just one thing from a training class you attend, then the class was worth it. I can guarantee that this class was well worth it.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Gil:

I attended this seminar at Barnstable as well. I wish I had known you were there, I would have introduced myself.

Great seminar. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

CapeCodPolice said:


> Gil:
> 
> I attended this seminar at Barnstable as well. I wish I had known you were there, I would have introduced myself.
> 
> Great seminar. I highly recommend it.


I was with the Attleboro group that strolled in fifteen minutes after the class started and got stuck sitting up front. We thought it was an 8:30 start.... 

You know it's a good class when you've been there eight hours, the instructor is still talking and everyone is still listening.


----------



## kokid (Oct 24, 2005)

I attended the class in Somerville. Savelli is the real deal. If you are a working cop then you'll love this. Unfortunately for us Mass Cops we are so bounded by the 4th amend. & Article 14 that some of the useful tidbits taken out of the class would surely be thrown out of court at a motion hearing.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I didn't take the StreetCop class yet, but I'd like to. I took East Coast Gangs that was held in Peabody a few months ago, with Savelli as the lead instructor. If any of you guys get to take a class with him, I highly reccomend it. Probably, the best instructor I've had, both in law enforcement classes, or even college, that I've had. He presents alot of useful information, and keeps the class very lively and interesting. Highly reccomended!


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

I was at that class too KO. Savelli doesn't talk like a business professional, he talks to you as equals. The guy was right on about how police work should be done.


----------

